# لأني بكيت من أجلك



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

إليك أيهاالمتألم ابعث برسالتي هذه ، يا من يقول لك الناس أين إلهك ؟ يا من بكيت في الليلوالدموع على خديك كينبوع وليس لك مُعزّ ، يا من كل أصحابك غدروا بك ، صاروا لكأعداء . إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرت قلبك صعدت إلى السماء . يا منبكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعتَ في مصيدة الأشرار .
أرسللك هذه الرسالة لكي أخبرك بأنّ الرب يقول لك : ( أنا امسح دموعك ) ، سأمسح كل دمعةمن عينيك . نعم بيده المثقوبة والحنونة يأتي إليك يسوع ليقول لك أنا امسح دموعك . لأني بكيت من أجلك .
أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم ، أنا يسوع أشفيك لأنيسمعت صوت بكاءك . طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستتعزى وتفرح . سأجعلك تنسى الماضيوسأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد ، نعم أنا إله التعويضات . سأعوضك عن الحنانالذي فقدته ، سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه ، سأعوضك عن الصداقة الحقيقية التي لمتجدها بين الكثيرين . سأجعلك تعبر وادي البكاء ليصير ينبوع من الفرح . وسأجعل الحزنوالتنهد يهرب منك.




 



نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن ، تعال والقي عليّأحمالك لكي أريحك ، تعال لكي أستبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ فكرك وقلبك ، تعال لكيأضع في فمك الترنيم والفرح ،
فكل من يأتي إليّ باكياً ومتألماً امسح دموعه . ألمتسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها ،ولكنيمحوت كل خطاياها وذهبت بسلام .
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياك كثيرة ، لقد جئت لأجلكورفعت خطاياك فوق الصليب ، لا تخف لأني فديتك دعوتك باسمك ( يا ………… ) أنت لي ،أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الأبدية ، لأن دمي المسفوك فوق الصليب يطهرمن كل خطية ، أنت عزيز في عينيّ، أريدك أن تشعر بالأمان والاستقرار وراحة الباللأني قريب منك .
لم يكن لي مكان عندما جئت ، فقد وضُعت في المذود . أنا يسوعأقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك ؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي ؟ اشتاق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكيأحميك من عواصف الشر ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً ( لا تخف أنا معك ، لا تخف أنا معك إلىالأبد لا أهملك ولا أتركك ) . تعال لتعرفني باني المحب الألزق من الأخ
تعال إليّالآن ، أنا اسمع صراخك ، أنا اسمع صلاتك
تعال يا ابني ، تعالي يابنتي




 


كل حياتي صارت ملكك
وحدك يا يـسوعالحبيب
أنت وحدك بدمك فديتني
أنت وحـدك تغفر كل ذنوبي
أنت وحدك ترفعحزنـي
أنت وحدك تشفي جروحي
أنت وحدك تمسح كل دموعي
أنت وحدك تطهرقلبــي




 



حزنك يتحول إلى فرح –بكاءك يتحول إلىتهليل- عندما تثق إن يسوع يحبك ومات لأجلك لكي يعطيك السعادة الحقيقية – تعَرّف بهالآن ليغمرك بفرح مجيد يفوق الوصف




 
​​


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*امييين يا يسوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*السيد المسيح يبارككم

شكرا جدا للمرور الجميل​*


----------



## fight the devil (25 ديسمبر 2009)

آميـــــــــــــــــــن

نعم يارب اثق فيك وبتعزياتك وبمسحك لدموعي
اثق انك معي وتعرف كل اتعابي واحزاني

شكار اخي النهيسي الصلاه جميله للغايه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

fight the devil قال:


> آميـــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> نعم يارب اثق فيك وبتعزياتك وبمسحك لدموعي
> اثق انك معي وتعرف كل اتعابي واحزاني
> ...


*منتهى الشكر


مرور { رائع + جدا  )



السيد المسيح يكون معااكم​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يسوع معاكم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> كل حياتي صارت ملكك
> وحدك يا يـسوعالحبيب
> أنت وحدك بدمك فديتني
> أنت وحـدك تغفر كل ذنوبي
> ...


 
تاامل جميل
شكرا لك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic servant قال:


> الرب يسوع معاكم


*شكرا جدااا


للمرور الرائع   جدا


ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> تاامل جميل
> شكرا لك​


*شكرا جدااا


للمرور الرائع   جدا


ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*
جميل اخي

شكراااااا على  التأمل الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2010)

اميــــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــن
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
مرور رائع جدا
ربنا يبارككم
شكرا
​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياك كثيرة ، لقد جئت لأجلكورفعت خطاياك فوق الصليب


*هلليلويا... اشكرك يا رب...*


> لم يكن لي مكان عندما جئت ، فقد وضُعت في المذود . أنا يسوعأقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك ؟


*حقيقي يا رب!!!*
*اتريد ان تسكن فيَ؟؟؟*
*انا لا استحق يا رب... قلبي اصبح مليئا بالقذارة والاوساخ الدنيوية...*
*لا استحقك يا ربي...*
*ارجوك طهر قلب ونقي فكري... اشتاق اليك...*
*انا لن استقبلك في قلبي فقط...*
*كلي لك...*
*امتلكني يا رب بكل حواسي ولتكن مشيئتك...*
*شكرا حبيبي النهيسي...*
*الصلاة روعة...*


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هلليلويا... اشكرك يا رب...*
> 
> *حقيقي يا رب!!!*
> *اتريد ان تسكن فيَ؟؟؟*
> ...


أشكر مروركم ومحبتكم الرب معاكم​


----------

